# Diseñar y construir cajas para woofer



## viktor_13 (Sep 25, 2006)

Ensamble el amplificador que encontre en uno de los post, el de 100 watts,,, su potencia y sonido era increible, y lo crei cuando quemaron mis parlantes de 50 watts/8 ohms   ,,, necesito ayuda para diseñar y construir unas cajas y que tipo de woofer usar para esta potencia... 
Gracias.


----------



## Guille DJ (Sep 26, 2006)

yo tb he buscado eso durante muxo sin encontrar muy buenos resultados, ya que los programas te piden las frecuencias, y wattios, la presion de woofer, el tamaño, los rangos de nose que , y lo no se cuanto mas, en pablin.com.ar creo que en la parte de descargas hay un programa para el diseño de altavoces, pero ya te digo que para entenderlo tienes que ser ingeniero en sonido de woofers o algo asi, (por lo menos yo  no lo entendi para nada)


luego si compras un woofer buenecito, prueba a buscar las medidas por su fabricante,

si puedes deja aki un post con el esquema del amplificador este y si puedes la pcb tambien


un saludo.


----------



## Arnaldo Flores (Oct 12, 2006)

¿Necesitas parlantes de 3 vias, 2 vias,  Un subwoofer? por que tengo varios diseños que a lo mejor te pueden servir pero como te digo son varios diseños.


----------



## condorito69 (Oct 12, 2006)

yo tambien ando buscando como hacer un woffer, no estaria nada de mal que subieras como hacerlo 

GRACIAS


----------



## Arnaldo Flores (Oct 13, 2006)

Este es uno espero poder llegar a mi oficina para enviar mas. pero este model lo hice y suenan espectaculares, claro que con sus correspondiente crossover.


----------



## shocky (Oct 13, 2006)

Hola a todos.
Una pregunta Victor_13. Por casualidad no has armado el que publique yo no?
Por que tengo los planos y mucha información sobre como armar el bafle correspondiente para ese amplificador.
Cualquier duda consultame.
Igualmente fijate en el post (Amplificador de 100W RMS) que ahi mismo coloque los planos de uno de ellos.
Ademas tambien publique un post con los planos de una caja para subwoofer solamente Especial para los buenos golpes y realmente funciona de marabillas.
Bueno saludos a todos y suerte.


----------



## Arnaldo Flores (Oct 13, 2006)

Este es de 2 vias.

Aqui va un sub woofer


----------



## Arnaldo Flores (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/proyectos_altavoces/monitor/monitor.html

En esta pagina hay diseños de parlates ademas hay tutoriales y hay una opcion para ingresar a los planos de los parlantes.
   Espero que les sirva.


----------

